# Hello from Gray, Ga.



## EARL KITCHENS (Dec 10, 2011)

I am new to ARCHERY TALK but not to bowhunting. I hope to pick up some pointers and information on this site.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

EARL KITCHENS.


----------



## EARL KITCHENS (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome from Down Under!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Wecome to Archery Talk!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Captain Anvil (Dec 7, 2011)

:welcome: I think you'll be impressed at how much information and advice is posted here. Enjoy!


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome to AT

Hutch


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome to AT neighbor! Hunted Piedmont NWR many times!


----------



## EARL KITCHENS (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks to each of you. Peach State Archer, I live about five minutes from Piedmont.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

:beer:Welcome to AT! Enjoy the Site!:beer:


----------



## tboz1967 (Dec 12, 2011)

*For Sale: Older, full compettition target set-up*

Original version of a target site for you collectors out there! Clearwater Storm 60lb 28". Target bow/target colors. Target site with 4 power lens. Target stabilizer. Case. Everything included as shown in photos. Well taken care of, no nicks or damage. $320 or best offer.


----------

